# My cat got nipped



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

The cat was drinking out of the tank and got nipped in the nose

dutch link


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

and you would think being a pet owner you would have secured the tank alittle better.that is just cruel.







i hope everything turns out for the better for the kitty.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

ouch!


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

holy crap


----------



## pdadmin (Jan 8, 2006)

Poor cat...


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

HAHAHAH 
SUCKER 
i hate cats


----------



## pietpiranha (Apr 14, 2004)

just like i wrote on the dutch forum
















greetzz john


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

haha once my cat fell in my tank lucky it was an oscar tank. Hope he gets better.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i cant wait till i get my dutch book in

i wanna read that


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

thnx guys, remember to close the lid


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

Thats awful, hows it doing?


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

That first picture, I thouhgt that you put the clip on your cat's ear...

Anyway, did you take your cat to the VET???? I'm sure the p*ssy's learned some lesson...


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hemi said:


> HAHAHAH
> SUCKER
> i hate cats


Yeah alotta cats can be SOB's.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

that sh1t must hurt... which kinda piranha attacked you cat?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

OUch, How's he doing? Still bleeding?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that smarts!! im by no means a cat fan but damn i feel for the little dude. still though, he'll live. too bad he didnt straight up fall in the tank. i mean good thing he didnt..


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Poor cat got it good


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

dam.. to bad didn;t rip out its eyes haha i hate cats


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Cats are amazing pets... guess none of you guys have ever seen a good pet cat...


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Rooner said:


> Cats are amazing pets... guess none of you guys have ever seen a good pet cat...


I sure havent


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

That's funny because i was going to post a question on what to do about the new cat my g/f got when it came to my p's. Thank god you showed me that picture because i thought it would be funny if the cat got nippd a little, but those pictures look pretty bad, and my gf would kill me if anything happend to her $700 cat, (not canadian dollars).

So yeah i'll keep the lid closed and hope the cat doesn't get thirsty.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, I used to have a kitten that would jump on top of my tank of Spilos. 9 gold spilos looking up at the small kitten waiting for it to fall in and my kitten looking down at the fish. Definately didn't want to see the outcome of that one.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

badass wound!!! but be careful the cat might not be so lucky next time :laugh:


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm not usually the kind of guy to say animal cruelty... but a cat getting nipped in the face is way worse than any fish biting the dust...

That is just plain cruel.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

The cat seems to do fine so far. We tryed to clean the wound but it just won't let us do so, so we called the vet but they told us we can't really do anything about it except for waiting and see how the wound heals. Anyway the cat is not in pain or whatever so I guess he's okay !

View attachment 89788


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Good 2 hear. This is a 1st


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I guess your fish like to eat pusssy...cats.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

found this
View attachment 89892


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope he gets better


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Give lots and lots of CATNIP HERB to make your cat happy and feel less pain... LOL!


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

That is a nasty wound. Good luck on the healing process.

Trystan


----------



## canuckchris (Jan 7, 2006)

that is some funny stuff, too bad u didnt have a video camera u coulda been on americas funniest home videos even tho with the lure of being able to punch out bob saggit, it doesnt seem as worth it

also i hope my bird doesnt crash land in my tank when i get it, he is curious as hell


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

That is what I'm afraiding of... My cat likes to watch fish and every time when she stick her face to rbp's glass piranha attack towards it with very high speed.









Fortunally she never havent put claw to inside of the tank.

Killarbee, I'm sure he will survive


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Rooner said:


> I'm not usually the kind of guy to say animal cruelty... but a cat getting nipped in the face is way worse than any fish biting the dust...
> 
> That is just plain cruel.


If it was intentional it would be cruel indeed: but that's not the cased in this unfortunate accident (as obviously KB didn't intentionally let the cat get tagged by his piranha's...)


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

how big was his fish?


----------



## focker (Jul 15, 2005)

ya to bad that happend animals can feel pain. fish cant from what the experts say anyway. lay the fish on the floor and let ur cat get some revenge.. just kidding


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Damn cat that'll learn him. I have been waiting for years for mine to get nipped. It'll only take one time and they will never do it again.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

This town is like a great big p*ssy just waiting get f*cked...Sorry...Just felt like saying that line...

Anyways...I feel bad for your cat man...I hope he gets better...That could have been one hell of a mess to clean up if he fell in.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Thnx guys for all the nice and understanding replies








This is how the cat looks right now :

View attachment 90399


If you ask me it could be way worse then this ! So the cat is doing fine and we'll see what happens in the future with his nose, but so far so good.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

killarbee said:


> The cat was drinking out of the tank and got nipped in the nose
> 
> dutch link


Ha ha ha ha ha .

Nice one killerbee.

What fish didit?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

he looks like he got off easy. hopefully this will be his lesson for him.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

holy sh*t that is so funny.....sry i dont like cats that much ,, sucks for the cat , but funny.

u sure the car was drinking or was he looking for a lunch , haha or should i say offering him self for lunch..heheh

good that hes doing a good recovery ..

lol cat got owend


----------



## canuckchris (Jan 7, 2006)

it defenitly looks like a cat that has learned its lesson


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Rooner said:


> Cats are amazing pets... guess none of you guys have ever seen a good pet cat...


Yeah actually I have.... it was in a 250g wall tank, shortly before 16 reds turned it pink.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I hate cats.. but sorry about what happened.

By like the saying goes.."curiousity, killed the cat". In this case, he just used one of his "9 lives".


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

Thats not much of an injury compared to what could of happened. Thats one lucky cat. Cats are awesome pets if you don't get a SOB... Ferrets are the best though, but they'd get owned worse than a cat if they fell in...


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

ferrets are dirty stankin animals that are about as high up on the chain as a hairless rat. if I had to choose what one to throw in a ferret or a cat throw the ferret in asap.


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

Have you ever had a ferret? I thought they bit ppl and were crazy ass things 'till I worked at a petstore. They are the most playful curious animals on the planet. They're way more fun than any other pet I've had.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

My old roomate had one yeah they were entertaining at first (right after a bath mostly) lots of fun to chase around then it started to stink get into sh*t stash food around the house till it rotted it started biting me, pretty bad a few times. horrible little bastards


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

As a Fellow Anti-cat person, I too laughed my ass off.


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

.....I HATE CATS!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Whall Banner said:


> The cat was drinking out of the tank and got nipped in the nose
> 
> dutch link


Ha ha ha ha ha .

Nice one killerbee.

What fish didit?
[/quote]

rbp


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

killarbee said:


> The cat was drinking out of the tank and got nipped in the nose
> 
> dutch link


Ha ha ha ha ha .

Nice one killerbee.

What fish didit?
[/quote]

rbp








[/quote]
Good ole Red Bellies


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

how big was the fish that did the nipping?


----------

